# sucker fish



## karl ramsdell (Oct 28, 2006)

hi, does anyone here know of any cleaner or sucker type fish that can go in with piranhas and not get eaten?
it seems a while back i read someones post that tried this and it worked. thanks in advance, karl


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Really just depends on individual fish, some will live with others, some wont.

Most people try plecos... some live, some get eaten... up to you if you want to take the risk.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Nothing safe with piranha....it may work a short term but not for long or life..Is just a matter of time anything can happen to it..just keep in mind that piranha are unpredictable.

you want you aquarium tank clean and crytal clear?

Do 30%-50% water change every week, vacuum your gravel, lots and strong filteration...take food out from tank after feeding...you should have a clean tank.


----------



## karl ramsdell (Oct 28, 2006)

i get what you mean by cleaning the tank after they eat, everytme i throw in a chunk of fish little pieces go all over the place, i wish there was something i could feed them that wouldnt mess up the tank.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

karl ramsdell said:


> i get what you mean by cleaning the tank after they eat, everytme i throw in a chunk of fish little pieces go all over the place, i wish there was something i could feed them that wouldnt mess up the tank.


piranha are very messy eater...the max time you should leave the uneaten food in your tank are 30min. after that just take the food out.

Very important to do vacuum the gravel when you do water change...


----------



## fassw22 (Aug 9, 2006)

ive had a pleco in with my red bellies for almost a year now and hasnt had one bite or nip on him...others havent had the same success, it depends on the fish and how often they are fed


----------



## karl ramsdell (Oct 28, 2006)

is a pleco a sucker/cleaner fish????? do u have a pic of it?


----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

but pleco poop as much as they eat.

My pleco died of natural causes or stress, no idea how he died. Not a single nip or anythign and he was around 6 inches. :*(


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

yes plecos are the black sucker fish that are always kissing the glass. But they dont clean your tank nearly as much as people think they do. They poop alot and it makes things about even for what they clean.

google images link

http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/imag...amp;fr2=tab-web


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I would say that your best bet is a large plecostomus, but they are not very efficient and they produce copious amounts of waste.
~Taylor~


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

i have 4 caribe and 2 reds..i grabbed a pleco atleast double the size of my p's...heres what it looks like


----------



## karl ramsdell (Oct 28, 2006)

damn that thing is badass looking. im gonna start shopping for one! thanks for postin those pics! karl


----------

